# Knit Lilac Hat with Eyelet Crescents for a Lady - Free till June 15



## Knittingkitty

Hi Everybody,

Here is my new cute hat. It's made in the round, easy and fast knit! The pattern includes both written instructions and a chart for the stitch. It would look great in any color!
The pattern is available for free on Craftsy and Ravelry till June 15 ( regular price is $2.99)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilac-hat-with-eyelet-crescents-for-a-lady


----------



## waya

thanks nice hat


----------



## price90210

Thank you. I lost all of the other ones you posted for free when my laptop got a bug from KP. Hopefully that won't happen again.


----------



## Donnathomp

Thanks so much! Again!


----------



## fourbyin

Thank you! I love this one!


----------



## Donnathomp

price90210 said:


> Thank you. I lost all of the other ones you posted for free when my laptop got a bug from KP. Hopefully that won't happen again.


To back up my patterns I email them to myself and keep them in a file in my account. They are always safe no matter what happens to my computer. Just an idea.


----------



## evesch

Thank You your designs are very cute.


----------



## Knittingkitty

You are welcome, Everybody! Enjoy the pattern!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Donnathomp said:


> To back up my patterns I email them to myself and keep them in a file in my account. They are always safe no matter what happens to my computer. Just an idea.


That is a great idea!


----------



## montgal

Thank you!


----------



## missmolly

That's a beautiful design Elena ~ thank you so much for the free pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness

thanks!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Thanks for sharing another great pattern!


----------



## Grammie Cheryl Ann

Thanks for sharing the hat pattern with us. That was so nice of you.


----------



## babsbarb

Thank you. What a very generous offering. Nice hat!!&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## vershi

That's lovely, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## willi66

Lovely, thx


----------



## wjeanc

Lovely. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Nana Mc

Thank you!


----------



## belleflower

I like the mix of cable and lace work with this onexx


----------



## antiqueone

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Limey287

What a beautiful hat - thanks so much for sharing the pattern


----------



## raindancer

Thanks so much! It must be such a joy to design as you do and then actually see the finished product and know that you created the whole thing. I'm afraid it is a joy that I shall never know, cannot figure such things out, mores the pity. You are very talented!


----------



## SallyJ

I love your hat patterns. Thank you so much for sharing them with us.


----------



## Rainebo

Really cute! And thank you!


----------



## kerrie35094

Thank you, Elena. Another lovely pattern!


----------



## Hannelore

That is a very pretty hat. Thank you.


----------



## CTSDSS5

Thank you so much, Yelena!


----------



## raqeth

Oh Elena, thank you sooooo much! It is a beauty and I can not wait to make it! I better get cracking, I have to do many for this coming cold season ;-)
Big gigantic hug! And many blessings! 

Ps, I save my patterns on an external drive. This way I always have them! Just a thought.


----------



## katygrace

Lovely ! Thank you very much.


----------



## SavvyCrafter

Lovely hat!


----------



## SarahRussell

Thanks!!


----------



## mollyannhad

love it!


----------



## vjh1530

Donnathomp said:


> To back up my patterns I email them to myself and keep them in a file in my account. They are always safe no matter what happens to my computer. Just an idea.


Great idea! Thanks !

Beautiful and thank you! I have purchased a couple of your patterns and love them. Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## canuckle49

Thank you Elena ! I love your hat patterns .


----------



## jangmb

yes, that is very generous, Thank you.


----------



## KittyMomma

Thank you, really pretty hat. Think my daughter will like one.


----------



## Klockie

Thank you for the gift of your beautiful pattern.


----------



## Melodypop

Thank you so much, that hat is pretty.

Norma


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much for your kind comments, Everybody! I always get a lot of positive energy when I read them! I hope you will like the pattern.


----------



## RuthieB

Elnea, Thank you so much for your patter. I have others you have displayed. Love them!!!


----------



## knitbreak

Elena, thank you for this and all your patterns. I have a number of your designs, and even made a scarf from one of them to go with the hat.


----------



## Ann DeGray

Another beautiful creation! Your patterns are always so beautifully written, too.

Elena, are you aware that whenever you post another lovely hat it you make me start another project? There is just something about printing one of your patterns that makes me put down what I've been working on, go to my stash and turn my attention to a hat!

Thank you so much. Here's another Christmas gift problem solved!!!!


----------



## Puppies101

Thank you, very pretty hat.


----------



## NJQuiet1

Very pretty...thanks for generously offering this pattern free.


----------



## Judyh

Thanks for being so generous! Another great pattern.


----------



## nwlouie

Very pretty hat! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## yona

Beautiful and thanks for sharing.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Thank you for your generosity, another wonderful design. Have downloaded.


----------



## glnwhi

beautiful thank you so much


----------



## Nancylynn1946

Great design. Another to add to my Kemo hat collection.
Thank you. Nan


----------



## kneonknitter

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Here is my new cute hat. It's made in the round, easy and fast knit! The pattern includes both written instructions and a chart for the stitch. It would look great in any color!
> The pattern is available for free on Craftsy and Ravelry till June 15 ( regular price is $2.99)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilac-hat-with-eyelet-crescents-for-a-lady


Another beauty! Thanks Elena!


----------



## JeanJ

Just what I've been looking for, for ME! Thank you so much for posting. I've just downloaded and will start today.


----------



## Toddytoo

Thank you for sharing the lovely hat pattern. I hope this to be my first attempt at double-point knitting and that it won't be too difficult. Just can't resist the pattern style.


----------



## oge designs

Another great pattern


----------



## Elin

Thank you, it's very pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty

I am glad you like it! Thank you again for your kind comments, and please let me know if you have any questions regarding the instructions. 
Ann, I was not aware of the fact that my new hat patterns " have the power" to interrupt your other projects.  It's great to know that they are so enticing!  LOL 
Toddytoo, double-pointed needles are not that difficult to use, it's a great technique to learn! You could also try to use the magic loop method. Some knitters also use two circular needles for decreases in the round, but I haven't tried it. You could look up all of these techniques on youtube.


----------



## JeanJ

If I try using the DP needles I wind up swearing a blue streak. I only use 2 circular needles, saves my sanity.


----------



## Zinzin

You just make the most beautiful hats. Thanks for the free offer. It is so kind of you.


----------



## meyersa0

Thank you so much. My grandson's friend is undergoing chemo and this will be just right for her.


----------



## cmbul

Best hats and great patterns


----------



## Lady Kaira

wonderful thank you


----------



## wilnita

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern beautiful hat . One question what does skp mean. thanks again. Anita


----------



## ruprechtej

Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## Knittingkitty

wilnita said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your pattern beautiful hat . One question what does skp mean. thanks again. Anita


Anita, skp is slip 1 stitch knitwise, knit next stitch and pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you have just knitted.
You can find all the abbreviations at the end of the pattern.


----------



## mimaw Dee

Thank you!


----------



## wilnita

Knittingkitty said:


> Anita, skp is slip 1 stitch knitwise, knit next stitch and pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you have just knitted.
> You can find all the abbreviations at the end of the pattern.


Oops so sorry didn't look at last page of the pattern that I printed off.. thanks


----------



## ljknits

Thank You, Elena, for another beautiful pattern to add to my stash of your wonderful designs. I love that you give the multiples of your stitches so that I can miniaturize the patterns for preemie hats for our local hospital. With this new pattern, for example, I can use a smaller needle and Sport weight or sock yarn to create a darling hat, perhaps reducing the pattern stitch to 70 rather than 90 stitches. I did that with your Hat in Cherries design, and it was a big hit at the hospital. I used your Rose pattern on a hat (see photo) for another preemie hat. You can consider me an official fan as my collection of your designs continue to grow. Waiting to be worked are Blue Lacy Hat, White Hat with Pink Flowers, Red Hat with Twisted Columns, and the sweet White Knitted Headband.


----------



## Knittingkitty

ljknits said:


> Thank You, Elena, for another beautiful pattern to add to my stash of your wonderful designs. I love that you give the multiples of your stitches so that I can miniaturize the patterns for preemie hats for our local hospital. With this new pattern, for example, I can use a smaller needle and Sport weight or sock yarn to create a darling hat, perhaps reducing the pattern stitch to 70 rather than 90 stitches. I did that with your Hat in Cherries design, and it was a big hit at the hospital. I used your Rose pattern on a hat (see photo) for another preemie hat. You can consider me an official fan as my collection of your designs continue to grow. Waiting to be worked are Blue Lacy Hat, White Hat with Pink Flowers, Red Hat with Twisted Columns, and the sweet White Knitted Headband.


That is wonderful! It's so kind of you to knit for preemies, and I love your little hat with the rose in the picture, it's absolutely adorable, thank you so much for posting it! Also, thank you so much for sharing your clever technique for miniaturizing my patterns! I am sure, a lot of knitters will use it!  I hope you will enjoy all the other patterns that are on your waiting list. Best wishes and very happy knitting!


----------



## jmewin

Thank you so much for this free pattern. It is a beautiful hat.


----------



## ljknits

Knittingkitty said:


> That is wonderful! It's so kind of you to knit for preemies, and I love your little hat with the rose in the picture, it's absolutely adorable, thank you so much for posting it! Also, thank you so much for sharing your clever technique for miniaturizing my patterns! I am sure, a lot of knitters will use it!  I hope you will enjoy all the other patterns that are on your waiting list. Best wishes and very happy knitting!


Thank you for your wonderful patterns and the way you offer them free or at discount for a brief time to KPers. Makes us feel special. Lois Green


----------



## Knittingkitty

ljknits said:


> Thank you for your wonderful patterns and the way you offer them free or at discount for a brief time to KPers. Makes us feel special. Lois Green


KPers ARE very special, I cannot thank you enough for your support! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cjssr

Thanks so much, I love your hat patterns.


----------



## StellasKnits

Will have to wrap this thread up - it has reached the page limit of 5. 

Thank you for the lovely pattern! Another winner!


----------

